# Thinking about getting a trailer



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Go to www.horsetrailerworld.com there is a lot of good information in the forum area and you can go into the trailer ads and compare prices in your area. In the forum area you will get opinions on the brands your looking at. All 3 brands you listed are good trailers. Good luck in your search...Just make sure you have someone with you that does know about trailers. Be sure to check any used trailer for wear and tear.....Happy trailer hunting:lol:


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

PS here is an article from HTW on the harts
http://www.horsetrailerworld.com/forum/thread-view.asp?threadid=11484&posts=1


----------



## MyGalSal (Apr 8, 2009)

*Trailers*



MyBoyPuck said:


> Soooo, I'm finally starting to look for my first horse trailer to haul around my TB to shows and trail riding day trips. I'm surprised to find little to no review information out there on trailers. I'm a little lost at where to start. I've looked at Equispirit, Hawk and Hart so far. I don't know enough about trailers to really be able to compare them. Does anyone have any of these brands who could provide a critique? I'm looking for a 2 horse bumper pull with dressing room. Price tag around $10,000 tops.


I have owned two.......the first a Hawk, steel and great to haul with. The other an aluminium (neither of which you mentioned). Aluminum is easier towing, but the horses are safer with the steel. Best made is Hawk.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

horsetrailerworld.com is a great website for looking at trailers.

My trailer is a 2003 2-horse straight load Trail-Et. Mine is a gooseneck but I believe they make them in bumper pull. It has a ramp on the back, two side entrance doors, and a removable divider for both the head and the body as well as a pole in the middle if you wanted to make it one big open space. It's great! The tack room is huge and it's aluminum-over-steel which makes it light enough to haul but strong enough so that if a horse kicks it, it won't put its leg through.

I've heard Hawks are really great but aren't they expensive? 

My trailer was under $10K for reference


----------

